# Convention Behavior



## Bekachu (Feb 21, 2009)

I have never been to a con, be it anime or furry. I'm a bit hesitant to go to either type, due to the fact that my mom and/or grandparents will be there with me... So how perverted does it get? I've heard that people randomly come up to you and start... Doing it.... 

So would it be to much for a Christian family?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 21, 2009)

How christian are we talking here? Casual, strict, fire and brimstone?

Casual, you might be fine at a big furcon. Anything beyond that, DO NOT take them into the dealer's den or art shows! NSFW!

As far as public yiffing, ain't gonna happen. You might get a hug or two but that's all.

Kellan


----------



## Phil_R (Feb 21, 2009)

I went to my first anime convention last year with a friend from school.  It was definately a new experience, but I learned to get over initial fears/nervousness and just have fun.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 22, 2009)

Nobody is going to come up to you and start "doing it". That's _rape,_ and doesn't happen at any convention. Come on, use common sense man. I understand you've never been to a con, but do you really think that's going to happen?

It really doesn't get that perverted. I've been to Anthrocon, Megaplex, Conifur, Furfright and Furloween several times and nothing like that has happened. I mean, you may see a few people hugging and kissing, but that's about it.

Of course, if your parents are super douchebag *MEGA CHRISTIANS* then stay away, because there are _a lot_ of openly gay couples and people there.

Also, if you do take them, have fun getting them to not see the porn, which is all over the dealer's den and art shows, so, good luck.


----------



## RailRide (Feb 22, 2009)

Anthrocon's chairman brings _his_ parents, and they apparently have a ball every time.

Any high profile con has a Code of Conduct document that forbids any sort of unwanted contact, among a lundry list of other things. Some are so extensive that one might think you could be kicked out and banned without even _trying_ to do something wrong.

Every con I've been to (I've been attending Anthrocon ten consecutive years, plus C-ACE, Anthrofest, FA:United and FurFright) requires anything naughty to be covered up with Post-it's (and in some cases, in a completely seperate display binder). 

Adult art is always in a cordoned off section within the artshow, so it's almost impossible to stumble across them by accident (assuming you're old enough to enter the adult section in the first place--if not, chances are your badge identifies you as a minor and the staff guarding the entrance look for that sort of thing).

One exception to this falls under *Attorney at Lawl*'s admonishment about bringing strict/fundamentalist Christian parents to a con, in addition to which it should be pointed out that one thing you'll see at furry cons is a lot of folks merrily looking through and/or sketching iin each others' sketchbooks as a social pastime in the 'public' areas of the hotel/convention center. Randomly peering over someone's shoulder into a sketchbook _could_ induce the need for eyebleach.

---PCJ


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 22, 2009)

RailRide said:


> Anthrocon's chairman brings _his_ parents, and they apparently have a ball every time.



He's also over 18 so it doesn't matter if they like it or not, which brings up another point.

How old are you, OP? If you're under 18, yeah, you'll need a parent. But if you're over 18... why bring them?


----------



## Jelly (Feb 22, 2009)

Probably. You shouldn't do it.
There are openly gay men, pretty much everywhere.
There are transexuals, transgenders, and transvestites pretty much in every room.
There are people dressed like they walked in and out of a dumpster behind Hot Topic with hooks attached.
There are grown men in fursuits.
There's a rave, every night.
There's alcohol pretty much in every room.
The dealers room has porn, and its really not that separated (with middle bleed aisles) - and much of it is out in the open (the wall aisle and right). And I've heard incredibly perverted things walking through those aisles.

People will hug you (they almost always smell).
If you're a girl, sometimes people will hit on you.

There are some really risque "fursuits," I've seen women dressed in latex, men dressed in latex as women, body painting with very little clothing, and a wolf made of leather dressed up like a Nazi.

That being said. AC is a thing you do with your friends, not your family. I can't even imagine the thing without getting completely smashed and stumbling into the rave with my buddies.


----------



## TamaraRose (Feb 23, 2009)

ok the  casual  christian  is ok ... and    go head and take them to the dealre den  and artist ally...  useally  anything shocking is  covered by stickers and post-its  you might get hugs randomly  there is no  other it in the hall most  other  thing are   confined  to hotal rooms.. now if youer like me... i get kissed on the  cheek alots  but its only by good friends... its  safe for  you perentz and grand perents... theres nothing tooo  shocking


----------



## BlauShep (Feb 23, 2009)

when we went to MFM, the first thing my mom whispered to me was OH MY GOSH, IT'S FILLED WITH GAY MEN!
not like she has a problem with gay people. xD we're very open minded; i thought it was hilarious, haha. before she agreed to take me to MFM, she said she would research into this "furry" thing, and was all "what's with this yiffing and scritching! >>" but i explained to her that those were the minority of the fandom, which... was a lie, but oh well.

anywho. she thought MFM was a pretty fun experience; she had fun seeing the artwork, since she knows i draw and whatnot. C: she and i almost broke out laughing when we were sitting in a room and two guys in front of us started... scritching each other's backs. LOL.


----------



## TamaraRose (Feb 23, 2009)

scritching is nice...   and  can be calming


----------



## BlauShep (Feb 23, 2009)

it's creepy, lolol.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 23, 2009)

BlauShep said:


> it's creepy, lolol.



yeah _this._

I mean, if I know the person well, then okay. I can put up with it, even if I'm not going to totally enjoy it. I just don't see the appeal.

But *FUCK*, if I just met you 20 minutes ago, don't touch me you goddamn creep.


----------



## TamaraRose (Feb 23, 2009)

i guess i just like having my  back scritched   that what scritching is  if your thinking something different  i think your thinkin of something esle


----------



## CBtheLombax (Feb 23, 2009)

Dang now I'm not so sure about wanting to go to a con. I'm straight but I dont have anything against bi's or gays but the thing that has me freaked out is what everyones  doing. On what I'm trying to say is people are being too expressive for my tastes. I would hate to go to one and feel uncomfortable. But I still would like to attend one maybe.


----------



## TamaraRose (Feb 24, 2009)

just  tell  people you dont wanna be  hug or sctirtched    it not like everyone there is hug ing or doing things  there are games and other things to do


----------

